# How likely am I to find paracord locally? ...



## cmeisenzahl (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you think my chances are of finding some paracord (or something very similar) in a local store?



****'s, Gander Mt., various hardware stores?



I'd like to grab some for a couple of projects.



Thanks in advance!



Chris


----------



## Nico01 (Apr 25, 2011)

The only place that I've been able to reliably find real 550 (Type III) paracord is at army surplus stores. Other stores (EMS, REI, Paragon) carry plenty of similar rope (~7 strand core, braided nylon shell, ~1/8" diameter, etc.), some of them rated for similar weights. Typically, these cords are for climbers (to secure tools etc.) and for camping, so you might not find any at ****'s.

Hardware stores are iffy, it seems they usually carry crappy thick braided rope for tying tarps up and hoisting buckets of tools.


----------



## FERRITE (Apr 26, 2011)

Exactly what Nico01 said. Unless you have a ranger joes or other surplus store, then chances of a hardware store carrying it are slim. eBay!


----------



## JeepFreak21 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've picked some up at a couple different gun/hunting/outdoor stores around here. Army Surplus stores are likely to have it too. But there are some great suppliers online with a huge variety of colors! My favorite is probably SupplyCaptain, but I've got some from several places online.
Good luck,
Billy


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 3, 2011)

Some REI's carry paracord.

Bill


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know exactly what paracord is although I've seen pictures on this forum. It looks more or less like what I would call 6 mil accessory cord (climbing section of REI).


----------



## gthuffines (Nov 6, 2011)

Locally, probally noy a large variety of colors just the basics, online is the best way. the550cordshop.com has a pretty good selection and freee shipping. You can also get as little as 10 feet up to 300 feet.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Nov 7, 2011)

where are you located?

Campmor carries paracord for all sorts of uses.

and I've seen it at REI and EMS


----------



## fgials (Nov 9, 2011)

There are alot of hunting stores that carry it here. Bass Pro, Academy, etc... The Military surplus will have your basic colors black, green etc...


----------



## esrevenge (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe check the sporting/outdoor stores or climbing stores they may have spools.

Or just order from Ebay, the place I buy it from is like ~$4 for 25ft and you can request little sample sizes of different colors...


----------



## OGDEBO (Jan 25, 2012)

Any Army/Navy surplus store will carry the mil-spec 550 cord. Be aware though, the climbers rope is a completely different spec. and will not hold up as well as the 550 cord. If you are planning to weave, create handles, etc... it's pretty fun and there are many different patterns you can create. When weaving though, be sure to take out the smaller white cording that is inside the outer/shell. Do a search for "550 cord" and you will definitely see a lot of shops that carry the mil-spec cord and they come in different colors and patterns. 
I always have a big wrap of this stuff in every car and backpack etc...
Have fun.


----------



## squirrel15 (Jul 29, 2012)

A little late to the party, but for anyone still looking lapolicegear.com 

http://www.lapolicegear.com/trpa100fole.html


----------



## Ed507 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have not bought any for a while but I used to buy what was called "utility cord" which is probably similar to what you are looking for. I got it from Adventure-16 (A-16) in California for about $2 (?) for 50 feet. It's suposed to be 400 lb test and was black in color. You might also try campmor.com, pro bass shop, or cabela's. Good luck, Ed507


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't forget *gun shows* for a potential local source.


----------



## rmvsintheta (Mar 7, 2013)

Not a direct answer to your question, but unless you're really concerned with getting 550 paracord specifically, any climber's accessory cord 4mm and up will be much stronger (at least 2x) and more durable than 550 cord. Outdoor stoors like REI and EMS carry them- I generally order them online from www.bmorescue.com since they're the cheapest supplier of bluewater ropes products I personally know of, but generally accessory cord prices are pretty much the same everywhere.


----------



## tisdale36 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wal Mart has some now. At least in TX they do.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Dec 21, 2013)

Joann's fabrics as well


----------



## BarryG (Dec 29, 2013)

I have found some locally at the pawn shop! Different colors and bracelet clips as well. 





Barry


----------



## curby (Jan 3, 2014)

Speedfreakz said:


> Joann's fabrics as well



Yup, as well as Michaels. I imagine other crafts and fabric stores would have some too, but expect low quality, low selection, and high prices. If you can order online, I'd recommend it!


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2014)

Lowes and Home Depot have china made paracord, the internal strands are different enough they don't want to stick to the outside when you melt the ends. Lowes had some real paracord almost hidden off to the side of the shelf. Its more expensive than ordering if from Amazon, I just stick some on another order to bump the total above the free shipping threshold.


----------



## HotWire (Jan 29, 2014)

Walmart sells it. I just looked at some last week. Black and OD. I've got a lanyard to make.... Now, if I only had a few spare minutes! I've purchased it online before as well.


----------



## PCC (Jan 31, 2014)

Saw some recently at an Any Mountain store in Livermore in California. Illumination Supply in San Jose has some on their display racks, but, they're not listed on their site.


----------



## 9881255 (Mar 19, 2014)

tisdale36 said:


> Wal Mart has some now. At least in TX they do.



Also in NC! Oddly enough it's in the hardware section, not the outdoors. Only colors they have at ours in are dark green & safety orange though.


----------

